# Watch parts pen



## keepanionme14 (May 7, 2015)

I'm really interested in doing this after seeing some work on this site.  I'm curious to know opinions on which kits make for the easiest experience and which to stay away from.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wob50 (May 7, 2015)

From what i have seen here and on other sites that sell the watch blanks the single tube ones look like the way to go. My 2 cents worth

Robert


----------



## longbeard (May 7, 2015)

Sierra style
Jr sieries and the full size componenets



Harry


----------



## Janster (May 7, 2015)

...get the V2 versions pens from Smitty's Pen Works. The tube is smaller than the standard Sierra type pens and it leaves a bit more depth and that is great for embedded objects, aka watch parts pens. Good luck and be well..Jan


----------



## Fay Prozora (May 14, 2015)

I have a few watches that don't work. It's a good thing I did not throw them away because one of these days I might try making one too. They look interesting. I put those watches in a jar and put that away for now...   Fay


----------



## jttheclockman (May 14, 2015)

Fay Prozora said:


> I have a few watches that don't work. It's a good thing I did not throw them away because one of these days I might try making one too. They look interesting. I put those watches in a jar and put that away for now...   Fay



I would plan on getting some watch maker tools also if you are planning on taking them apart. This process is not as easy as it may seem. :biggrin:


----------



## Fay Prozora (May 14, 2015)

I would have to have some one else take them apart as I can't see well enough to do it. Those tiny pieces are too small to see...  Thanks but I'll save the watches any way incase any one else can use them.   Fay


----------



## socdad (May 18, 2015)

I like using the Areo kits. They have a larger 'gap' to work with than the Sierra or Jr Gent kits. The only problem is the watch face and gears need to be bent a bit more to fit the smaller tube. When I work with a Sierra kit I usually use a 'Vista' kit. I use a carbon fiber sleve over the tube so I need the additional space.


----------



## Curly (May 18, 2015)

Majestic Squire work well and shows off the blank that you are going to put a lot of effort into making.

Really a good clue is to use the kits the blank makers and resellers are offering. They wouldn't be selling if there were a lot of failures. Many of the watch pieces are very thin and as long as they are tight to the tube won't cut through and if a small bit does, do a few coats of CA on top of the pen and everything is encapsulated again.


----------

